# Inner Beauty Contest Winners Art



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I do apologize to the winners of the Inner Beauty Contest hosted back in May.......I sometimes need proper inspiration to make quality art, and I`d feel terrible if I botched your arts by rushing. 

Finally at last though, they`re BOTH complete!

1st place Female! Congratulations Wildbetta!



1st place Male! Congratulations Ayala!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Once again, you have done a great job.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Matt ^^


----------

